# Pouring water in crotch??



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

I noticed that Aldo and Frankie kept getting water poured into their shorts in between rounds? Can someone please explain lol


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Champions' technique.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well...its a good way to cool down.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

They want to feel good in the pants.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

maybe they have itchy balls?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

They suffer from enraged penis syndrome. Without the cold water in between rounds they would develop massive erections that could endanger their opponents.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Kreed said:


> maybe they have itchy balls?


Not everyone has nappy pubic hair Kreed:laugh:

My friend asked the same question, I had no answer


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> They suffer from enraged penis syndrome. Without the cold water in between rounds they would develop massive erections that could endanger their opponents.


The Garcia, Phan fight comes to mind when Nam had Leonards legs pinned back over his head:laugh:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Not everyone has nappy pubic hair Kreed


their pubes could have dreadlocks for all I care, its not going to make a damn bit of difference in intense heat


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Wearing a cup and going all out like that makes your balls pretty hot. Splashin a little cold water on em is like a shock to the system and rejuvinates you.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's pretty obvious it's to cool down. Cooling Major heat centers like your head, armpits and crotch are the quickest ways to lower your temp. A nice cold bucket with your feet in it would do wonders too


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

demoman993 said:


> It's pretty obvious it's to cool down. Cooling Major heat centers like your head, armpits and crotch are the quickest ways to lower your temp. A nice cold bucket with your feet in it would do wonders too


actually a cold bucket for your feet would have the opposite effect. It would cause your temperature to drop too fast.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I noticed Edgars corner did it too.

Can't imagine it would have any positive effect, in fact, surely it would make your cup chaf?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd be fine with some cold water on my junk in between rounds. Those cups HAVE to get annoying and sweaty, and they don't even help that much when getting hit there.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Theres the femural artery that runs through there. It will cool you down. It will also "wake you up" Have you ever stepped into a cold pool? As soon as the water hits your balls you take a deep breath. It's a way to clear you mind maybe not think about your chest burning if you are winded and all that.........Forgive my spelling


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought Edgar's corner did it to try and snap Edgar out of the the semi daze he was in. To shock the system and wake him up so to say.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

My father told me before in Muay Thai a while back at least, they do it because it makes the fighter more alert then just pouring the water on the head. It might be superstition or it actually might have truth to it in all combat sports.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happened.


----------

